

Ask HN - JavaScript testing and dependency management - superted

For larger projects involving a large amount of javascript dependencies, what options are there to maintain a healthy code base? I am currently using Maven for accomplishing pretty much the same in Java (dependency management, checking code health, unit testing, generating documentation etc). Not saying that Maven is perfect, but it makes the entire process somewhat stream-lined. Are there similar tools available for javascript projects?
======
jcoglan
Pimping my own projects here, but have a look at
<http://jsclass.jcoglan.com/packages.html> and <http://he.jcoglan.com>

~~~
superted
Looks really neat for runtime dependency management. However, what I am
looking for more specifically is more of a preprocessing application/tool able
to use scripts such as JSLint, JSCoverage and JSUnit.

